# Cube - ne Danke!!



## tbo0815 (16. Juni 2015)

Hi,

Hab bei Cube nachgefragt wegen der Gewichtsfreigabe. Ging um nen Alu-Reaction.

Hab im Moment 110 kg und wollte wissen, wie es da aussieht und welche Teile ich ggf. tauschen sollte. Einsatzgebiet Straße und Waldautobahn.

Antwort....Für mich keine Garantie! Tauschen kann man nichts!! Wenn was ist, nimmt sich Cube nix davon an.

Damit ist das Thema Cube durch....Trek, Cannondale und Co gehens besser an.

Nur mal zur Kenntnis.


----------



## Thiel (16. Juni 2015)

Cube liefert dem Händler auch kein Custom Bike. Du musst zum Händler und fragen. Der wird dir sicherlich gerne andere Teile verkaufen und auch direkt anbauen. Wo ist jetzt dein Problem??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgiduke (17. Juni 2015)

Sein Gewicht? 

Ne, mal im Ernst: wer geht denn im Falle eines Schadens zu seinem Händler und sagt "bin 5kg zu schwer, gibt es trotzdem Garantie?"

Wenn man jetzt bei 150kg liegt, ok, das kann man schlecht vertuschen, aber mit 110kg liegt man doch noch nah an der offiziellen Gewichtsfreigabe (weiß jetzt leider gerade nicht genau, wo die bei Cube liegt, aber dürfte nicht weit weg sein).

Und bei dem Einsatzgebiet sollte da eigentlich auch nichts passieren und das Gewicht dürfte nach dem Bikekauf auch ziemlich schnell sinken.


----------



## tbo0815 (17. Juni 2015)

Gewichtsfreigabe ist 115 kg für alles zusammen (Fahrer, Gepäck und Bike).

Stevens hat mal wegen sowas die Garantie abgelehnt, also frage ich vorher.


----------



## holgiduke (17. Juni 2015)

Und mußtest du da beim Händler bei Abgabe des Garantieantrags auf die Waage?


----------



## DaKing (17. Juni 2015)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Cube geht damit doch transparent um:

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...mum-body-weight-my-cube-bike-is-approved-for/

Wenn dir dein Fahrradhändler hierzu ein Bike verkauft, dann ist er später auch erstmal für eine eventuelle Sachmängelhaftung zuständig. Ob bei einem eventuellen Garantiefall am Rahmen (nicht Anbauteile!) Cube dies im Einzelfall überhaupt nachweisen könnte sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## EinsRakete (18. Juni 2015)

DaKing schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Cube geht damit doch transparent um:
> 
> http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...mum-body-weight-my-cube-bike-is-approved-for/
> 
> Wenn dir dein Fahrradhändler hierzu ein Bike verkauft, dann ist er später auch erstmal für eine eventuelle Sachmängelhaftung zuständig. Ob bei einem eventuellen Garantiefall am Rahmen (nicht Anbauteile!) Cube dies im Einzelfall überhaupt nachweisen könnte sei mal dahin gestellt.




Das Schöne in dem Beispiel ist ja, dass das Bike ins Systemgewicht mit einfliesst. Gute Nummer.

Sprich unser TE hat zur Zeit eine Masse von 110kg

Bauen wir doch mal eine Rechnung auf.

Fahrermasse:																	 110kg
Bike inklusive aller Anbauteile und zweier Trinkflaschen:	 15kg
Klamotten, Rucksack für eine längere Tour:							8kg
Sind wir bei einem Systemgewicht von :							 133kg

Bedeutet das Sytem wäre mit einer Masse von 18kg überladen.

Das würde eine Überladung von gut 16% entstsprechen.

Bin zwar kein Ingenieur im Bikewesen, aber wenn er nicht springt in dem Zeitraum wo er seine Körpermasse reduziert und es wirklich zum Fortbewegen nutzt, leichte Trails fährt um sich selbst zu reduzieren würde ich es in Kauf nehmen.
Zumal die Beweisführung schwierig wäre für Cube.

Außerdem geben sie unten den Hinweis, dass die einschränkenden Komponenten von den Zulieferern kommen.

Wenn dir das Bike gefällt nimm es, mit etwas mehr Luft in den Pellen wird dir da gar nix passieren.


----------



## DaKing (18. Juni 2015)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Das Schöne in dem Beispiel ist ja, dass das Bike ins Systemgewicht mit einfliesst. Gute Nummer.



Das ist mir schon klar - aber wie Cube schreibt sind bei Heavyweights hauptsächlich die Komponenten eine Herausforderung. Die 115kg von Cube sind ein "Safe Bet" für alles, was die verbauen. Systemlaufräder, Federgabeln, Vorbauten, Sattelstützen.

Ich hatte früher dasselbe Problem. Damals (TM) gab's aber auch noch Federgabeln mit Stahlfeder (Duke SL oder so) die man entsprechend austauschen konnte. In der Gewichtskategorie kommt man (für gute Qualität und Haltbarkeit) selten umhin, sich bspw. einen gescheiten Laufradsatz selbst einspeichen zu lassen, der dann natürlich auch mehr wiegt als die Standard-LRS.

Fox definiert bei der Float wenigstens schon mal Drücke bis ">113kg Rider Weight". Bei Rock Shox kenne ich mich aktuell nicht so aus.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - Man muss selbst recherchieren, weil ein Off The Shelf Rundum Sorglos MTB für 130kg+ Systemgewicht gibt es nicht, bei keinem Hersteller.


----------



## papaluna (18. Juni 2015)

DaKing schrieb:


> D
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - Man muss selbst recherchieren, weil ein Off The Shelf Rundum Sorglos MTB für 130kg+ Systemgewicht gibt es nicht, bei keinem Hersteller.


Hm, in der Bedienungsanleitung zu Trek-Rädern wird sogar von 136kg Fahrergewicht gesprochen=>http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/owners_manuals/Manuals/Trek/12TK_de.pdf


----------



## DaKing (18. Juni 2015)

papaluna schrieb:


> Hm, in der Bedienungsanleitung zu Trek-Rädern wird sogar von 136kg Fahrergewicht gesprochen=>http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/owners_manuals/Manuals/Trek/12TK_de.pdf



Wenn du glaubst dass bei Trek alles, Bike, Komponente, Laufräder, von Low- bis Highest-End-Bike mit 136kg Rider plus Bike plus Klamotte, absolut top und wartungsarm funktioniert ("Rundum Sorglos"), dann glaubst du vermutlich auch an den Weihnachtsmann...


----------



## Orby (18. Juni 2015)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Das Schöne in dem Beispiel ist ja, dass das Bike ins Systemgewicht mit einfliesst. Gute Nummer.
> 
> Sprich unser TE hat zur Zeit eine Masse von 110kg
> 
> ...



Dem stimme ich absolut zu. 
Mein Nachbar hat sich von mir anstecken lassen mit dem Bikevirus. Hat sich ein 2014 Fritzz geholt obwohl er ebenfalls das Systemgewicht überschreitet. 

Er macht es genau so wie beschrieben. Etwas Hirn und zurückhaltend Fahren. Bisher super zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Mike (19. Juni 2015)

Hat einer von euch eine Übersicht bezüglich der durch die einzelnen Hersteller freigegeben Systemgewichte?

Ist ja ein nicht unerhebliches Kaufargument für die "schwereren" Fahrer


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (25. Juni 2015)

papaluna schrieb:


> Hm, in der Bedienungsanleitung zu Trek-Rädern wird sogar von 136kg Fahrergewicht gesprochen=>http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/owners_manuals/Manuals/Trek/12TK_de.pdf



Wahrscheinlich müssen die AMIs bis 136 kg freigegeben wenn sie ihre Bikes im eigenen Land verkaufen wollen


----------



## Slide46 (18. September 2015)

Hast du ein extrem leichtes Bike mit 10kg darfst du mehr wiegen als mit einem was 14,5 kg wiegt.
Das höhere Gewicht kommt doch durch die schwereren Bauteile und sollte somit, z.B. Lenker, damit stabiler sein, darfst es aber dann mit weniger kg belasten als beim gleichen Bauteil in Leichtbauweise??? Wenn man mal mit der Goldwaage wiegt.
Klingt irgendwie komisch...
Bin zufrieden mit meinem Cube.


----------



## Jole1982 (18. September 2015)

Also ich komme zwar aus der PKW Fahrwerksentwicklung aber ihr könnt mir glauben wenn Cube die Räder bis 115 Kg freigibt, dann sind da min 30% Sicherheit drauf..

115Kg plus 30% = ca 150Kg (wenn man das Bike am Limit fährt)

Und bei deinem Anwendungsbereich nutzt du das Bike vll 60 Prozent..

Also weniger Sorge sondern mehr Biken! ;-)


----------



## kai-gerd (18. September 2015)

Giant erlaubt auch 136kg (300lbs). Warum dann einen Anbieter nehmen, der bei weniger die Garantie ausschliesst?


----------



## Slide46 (18. September 2015)

Denke es wird alles nicht so heiß  gegessen wie es gekocht wird.
Was macht jemand der durch Weihnachtsgans und Silvester Gala Menü 5 kg zu nimmt und dann bei einem Systemgewicht von 120kg liegt, auch sein Rad fahren und deswegen nicht verkaufen.
Aber bei Neukauf und wenn man deutlich drüber liegt, klar kann man ja auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinsRakete (21. September 2015)

kai-gerd schrieb:


> Giant erlaubt auch 136kg (300lbs). Warum dann einen Anbieter nehmen, der bei weniger die Garantie ausschliesst?



Die rechnen anders. 
Deutsche Hersteller produzieren für nachhaltig bewusste und gesunde,sowie schlanke Biker.
Da ist der Umrechnungsfaktor Nutzer x0,8 und nicht 1,2


----------



## kai-gerd (21. September 2015)

Und wie soll man schlank und fit werden, wenn man nur Segway fahren darf?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. September 2015)

Habt ihr Probleme! Rauf auf's Rad und biken, biken, biken..... Kein Wunder dass die Welt mittlerweile so kompliziert ist


----------



## kai-gerd (21. September 2015)

Nicht verallgemeinern - ich habe ein giant, keine Probleme...


----------



## exsmoke (24. Februar 2016)

Bin mein AMS Super HPC auch schon mit 110kg Körpergewicht + Bike + Rucksack gefahren...ohne Probleme. Jetzt mit 103kg und wenig Gepäck komme ich gerade so auf die 115KG Systemgewicht habe aber kein schlechtes Gefühl auf dem Bike. Ich vermute mal das die Laufräder als erstes das Gewicht begrenzen würden aber zunehmen wollte ich nicht schon wieder 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

